# Part time/work from home jobs



## Chiryu

Does anyone know of any part time / work from home jobs in Dubai/Abu Dhabi? 

I'm interested in finding something to fill up my time a bit.


----------



## swad

Part time jobs r there.. But it depends on the qualification & skills of the individual.


----------



## Grt1

I have often wondered if online part time jobs are for real.. but they smell like spam somehow.. as for real life part time jobs in Dubai... have'nt heard of it yet... !!


----------



## saraswat

handymandubai said:


> But as per the labour laws part time jobs are not allowed in the UAE!


Just wanted to point out there have been recent changes in the law... 

Abu Dhabi eGovernment Gateway - Citizen - Work & Employment

Would recommend speaking with the MOL regarding the specifics...


----------



## readmetwice

Part time jobs (not a scam they are friends) although it does require meetings around town:


----------



## chetanm

Hello,

I am laso looking for part time/freelancing job in Digital Marketing (SEO) field.

I am leaving in Mumbai.

Thanks


----------



## Chocoholic

Dude are you like having a conversation with yourself? Hilarious!


----------



## msbettyboopdxb

Chocoholic said:


> Dude are you like having a conversation with yourself? Hilarious!


Lollllllllllllllll


----------



## zoxtech

It really depends on your area of expertise but if you are looking for online part time jobs in dubai, i can recommend micro freelance sites like fiverr or gigbucks.


----------



## SandyLeveque

well I know alot of things can look dodgy online but I have been working from my laptop for the past 18 months now and I can assure you it's a real thing. if you have integrity, consistency and a determination to make it work you WILL.


----------



## pamela0810

Sandy, I hope the reason you have resurrected this year old thread is not because you want to promote your online business as that would be against forum rules.


----------



## riteshdxb

first let me know what job u prefer marketing or sales


----------



## BedouGirl

riteshdxb said:


> first let me know what job u prefer marketing or sales


Hello and welcome to the forum. Before you make any further posts, please check out the forum rules in our stickies. Text speak is not permitted. Thank you, BG


----------



## riteshdxb

*hi*



BedouGirl said:


> Hello and welcome to the forum. Before you make any further posts, please check out the forum rules in our stickies. Text speak is not permitted. Thank you, BG


hi hello


----------

